# went north...ugh



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep flipped my quad yesterday. Took the highwater trail and many others....Weather was great Sunday so we headed out in the afternoon. Hit a widow maker on the trail and off I went and my quad too. Thank god it didn't flip on me. But man i can feel every bone in my body now....lol


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

frznFinn said:


> Yep flipped my quad yesterday. Took the highwater trail and many others....Weather was great Sunday so we headed out in the afternoon. Hit a widow maker on the trail and off I went and my quad too. Thank god it didn't flip on me. But man i can feel every bone in my body now....lol


 
Better than not being able to feel anything  You better be careful!


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

Was this the Hiawatha Highwater truck trail? Near Manistique??


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

kmonty said:


> Was this the Hiawatha Highwater truck trail? Near Manistique??


yep..did ya see me flying thru the air? LOL


----------



## stuck on the line (Sep 21, 2008)

what kind of atv was it, and was it damaged?


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

my new to me 04 bombardier 400...only the third time I'd been out with it...not damaged at all. We got her right sided up and let it sit for a few and she started right up...but i broke my motocomm headset...


----------



## kmonty (Aug 26, 2009)

frznFinn said:


> yep..did ya see me flying thru the air? LOL


 
Nope didn't see ya out there, but i usually ride it every week. And when bird season comes around, i do alot of hunting on that trail! Im actully gonna be traveling back home this weekend (im stationed in Grand Haven MI, and im from Manistique) to go for a 4 wheeler ride on the Haywire, all they way up to Munising, and back to Manistique.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

We bird hunt that area all season...and ride that area lots...have a cabin on River Road...Heck prob will see ya one of these times!!!


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

How in the heck did you flip over??? Truthfully?

Let me guess...It started out like this, "Hey fellas, watch this!!!"



Seriously, was this widow maker a rock, root, branch? Must have been big?


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

actually looked like someone had taken a tree off the trail and left a good size chunk right on the side of the trail which the ferns and cover hid rather well...lol


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

My brother-in-law flipped his brand new Cat 400 4x4 a few years ago the same way. A large rock was hidden by a fern and when he went to the side around a puddle he hit the rock and flipped him right over. Both he and quad landed in the huge puddle he was trying to avoid. Cracked his speedo housing and that was it. Replaced it and everything was like new. He too was lucky and was flipped far away from the quad, didn't roll on him. 

Now I on the other hand...

Lets just say I know I can leg press a lot of weight if I have to!!!!:yikes:


----------

